# The Best Keeper I Ever Caught



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Landed this beauty 38 years ago today  Back in our younger days it didn't matter if it was hoop nets, trot lines or catfish Charlie over baited holes she was game. Couldn't have picked a better fishing partner.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats! Blessings for another 38.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Musta been your 'child bride'.....:rotfl:

Congrats...and many more....:cheers:


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratz you 2, hope another 38 is on the horizon!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats to you both.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I really expected a fish..She's a cutie Congrats to you'll...I know only one person from Warren, Friend from years gone by..Robert (Bob) Sisk and Val ..Probably been 25y since saw them


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats and may God continue to bless you both!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

You married up (as did I).

Congrats and many happy returns.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations to you and your bride.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

You did great and didn't need a Poloroid for wedding pictures. I'm at 52 but the UV now keeps my wife off the water.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

You know, even before clicking your post to see the details, my mental thought quickly shifted from "What big fish is he going to share?" to "Must be his wife/family/kids". LOL!!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, very happy for ya'll.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

You both don't look a day over 38 with them big smile. Congrats and many more great years to come


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

hopn said:


> You know, even before clicking your post to see the details, my mental thought quickly shifted from "What big fish is he going to share?" to "Must be his wife/family/kids". LOL!!!


...or granddaughter....


----------



## DamBDaddy (May 30, 2014)

Congrats, Ol' Buddy. One day we will get together and share some of our secrets to the rest of the world.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your a cradle robber.She was San Quieton quail when ya'll met.Mine of 42 years is beautiful too!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats! We celebrated our 40th on July 3rd. Still don't know what she sees in me....., just glad she does!
BB


----------

